# The Damasko Bracelet….Now I get it.



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

I wanted a bracelet for my Damasko DA42. It came with a Hirsch Robbie strap which is quite nice but I’m a bracelet guy.
OK……Watchmann sells the bracelet for $695 USD. Damasko makes their bracelets in house so I understand the high price. Plus, the type of steel they use would dictate a high price. 
Before shelling out the $695, decided to look for a quality aftermarket bracelet that would work with the watch. Not only would it have to be a quality bracelet but it would have to match the color of the steel that they use. I was looking to spend around $350.

Forget it, it doesn’t exist. 😬

Cheap bracelets, that do not match the color, do exist but I can’t see putting one on such a fine watch. 
I thought about it or a few weeks and decided to go for it. 
The bracelet arrived and after unpacking it and sizing it to my wrist, I understand the high price.
It is so precise and well-engineered. The lug fit is excellent.

I didn’t think I’d like the butterfly closure but it does cut down the bulk at the clasp. Very comfortable. Fine fit adjustments are made with extra oversized links that can be traded out with the existing.
If you were thinking of buying one but the price put you off, go for it. You won’t regret it.

PS....I know some of you will say the strap looks better and you might be right but I love bracelets. 😁


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

Expensive yes, but well worth it. So precisely engineered


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

The Damasko bracelet is truly a sight to behold. I have the same on my DA47. Congrats on the purchase. Looks really nice on your DA42.


----------



## redhed18 (Mar 23, 2013)

Wrist shot! Wrist shot!


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

Anyone know where you can view/try on a Damasko in person?


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

redhed18 said:


> Wrist shot! Wrist shot!


OK...if you insist. 😁


----------



## DKE (Dec 22, 2021)

Wow. Just a great looking watch and bracelet.


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Definitely a cool bracelet. Some 2nd hand ones I have seen always have marks on them where the links touch each other. Is that an issue?


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

dfx1 said:


> Definitely a cool bracelet. Some 2nd hand ones I have seen always have marks on them where the links touch each other. Is that an issue?


Couldn't tell you yet. It's brand new.


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

bdev said:


> Couldn't tell you yet. It's brand new.


Oh right. Haha keep us posted


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

dfx1 said:


> Definitely a cool bracelet. Some 2nd hand ones I have seen always have marks on them where the links touch each other. Is that an issue?


According to the Damasko booklet, it is not an issue. They state the following- " when the bracelet is worn, shiny areas can occur between the individual links. These occur as a consequence of mutual contact between hardened stainless steel components. However, these do not constitute a defect of the product."


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Did everyone get their bracelet and watch this week? Words cannot really do justice to it. Makes every bracelet I have otherwise really feel like a seashell bracelet haha


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

dfx1 said:


> Oh right. Haha keep us posted


Marks for sure, I have some scratches on the bracelet after just a couple days and I work for the post so it's not scratch proof. If you are active you'll scratch it but even then it hardly shows only in certain light. After just wearing for a bit marks show. But honestly the comfort and design is pretty damn spectacular. I don't have the ice hardened one but the dc30 one to be specific.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

I should have mentioned that this bracelet is the DA4X, Ice Hardened.


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

The strap makes the watch. An engineering marvel that looks & otherworldly on the wrist


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

bdev said:


> I should have mentioned that this bracelet is the DA4X, Ice Hardened.


Let us know how it goes in that case. I'm sure with honest wear the same will happen. Reaching into mailboxes probably got mine but it's a ride or die now that I have it


----------



## OmegaGateway (Sep 4, 2015)

I remember being in touch w/ Damasko on several occasions regarding the anticipated release of this bracelet for the DS30.
Even though it got released a little later than planned, (by then my excitement wore off) it seems to have been worth the wait from all the feedback I have gathered and I would say it is worth the money.

In other news, the DS30 is making a comeback!


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

bdev said:


> I wanted a bracelet for my Damasko DA42. It came with a Hirsch Robbie strap which is quite nice but I’m a bracelet guy.
> OK……Watchmann sells the bracelet for $695 USD. Damasko makes their bracelets in house so I understand the high price. Plus, the type of steel they use would dictate a high price.
> Before shelling out the $695, decided to look for a quality aftermarket bracelet that would work with the watch. Not only would it have to be a quality bracelet but it would have to match the color of the steel that they use. I was looking to spend around $350.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more, well said.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Beenflik said:


> Marks for sure, I have some scratches on the bracelet after just a couple days and I work for the post so it's not scratch proof. If you are active you'll scratch it but even then it hardly shows only in certain light. After just wearing for a bit marks show. But honestly the comfort and design is pretty damn spectacular. I don't have the ice hardened one but the dc30 one to be specific.


I am surprised reading this, can you post some pics of the marks? I have 3 bracelets, 1 sub steel and 2 ice hardened and I have put them through the ringer and they appear new to me. Ringer for me is woodworking, landscaping, general rascalness.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Cahanc said:


> I am surprised reading this, can you post some pics of the marks? I have 3 bracelets, 1 sub steel and 2 ice hardened and I have put them through the ringer and they appear new to me. Ringer for me is woodworking, landscaping, general rascalness.


I hate to drop a "in a bit" post, but I can later. Got it new from an ad. Mailboxes man.


----------



## dfx1 (Feb 18, 2019)

Beenflik said:


> I hate to drop a "in a bit" post, but I can later. Got it new from an ad. Mailboxes man.


You and your 100 thousand mailboxes dont count. Lol


----------



## longtimelurker (Oct 16, 2020)

Sinn, feel free to put in _half_ this much effort on your bracelets at any time.


----------



## rnosky (Jan 12, 2017)

longtimelurker said:


> Sinn, feel free to put in _half_ this much effort on your bracelets at any time.


Love my two Sinns, but you're right. Not sure I'd want a butterfly clasp though. Maybe if I knew it would fit.


----------



## bdev (Apr 11, 2019)

rnosky said:


> Love my two Sinns, but you're right. Not sure I'd want a butterfly clasp though. Maybe if I knew it would fit.


You size the bracelet to fit a bit loose but because it has a butterfly clasp, there's no "on the fly" adjustment. This butterfly is lazy and has no intention to fly. 🦋


----------



## Vintagewatchloverforever (Jun 29, 2012)

Looks great! Damn you guys, now I want a Damasko lol.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

I have a 7.5" wrist and have tried the Hirsch Robby straps on my Sinn U1 and U2 and find them just a little too short. I would be bummed if I bought a Damasko and the strap was too short so that almost forces me to get the bracelet.


----------



## lovetheocean (Nov 18, 2021)

bdev said:


> I wanted a bracelet for my Damasko DA42. It came with a Hirsch Robbie strap which is quite nice but I’m a bracelet guy.
> OK……Watchmann sells the bracelet for $695 USD. Damasko makes their bracelets in house so I understand the high price. Plus, the type of steel they use would dictate a high price.
> Before shelling out the $695, decided to look for a quality aftermarket bracelet that would work with the watch. Not only would it have to be a quality bracelet but it would have to match the color of the steel that they use. I was looking to spend around $350.
> 
> ...


That's a great-looking watch with _Arabic numerals_. So tired of the Seiko stuff. After a while, Seiko's start looking the same.


----------



## Morgs65 (Oct 2, 2018)

Great looking bracelet. I applaud you.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

New parts took an oil bath but will soon become bracelets. Pic taken this Monday in Barbing.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Maybe someone had a sub steel mail box


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Beenflik said:


> View attachment 16746884
> 
> Maybe someone had a sub steel mail box


Stone or brick can do that.


----------



## Fergfour (Jan 4, 2013)

I had the bracelet a year or two ago. Never got the perfect fit, especially during warmer months. Also had plenty of markings from where links rubbed against each other.
I don't know if it's still a thing but there were issues with the screws coming loose too. People were using loctite and such to help stop that.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking bracelet. 

Never settle for anything less, when you can have the best.....!!!

Hope you enjoy it. Very nice watch.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Tzoid said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist and have tried the Hirsch Robby straps on my Sinn U1 and U2 and find them just a little too short. I would be bummed if I bought a Damasko and the strap was too short so that almost forces me to get the bracelet.


I have 7.5" wrists and I am able to get a nice fit with thr right amount of slack on all my Damasko bracelets, I have 3.


----------



## Tzoid (Jul 27, 2012)

Cahanc said:


> I have 7.5" wrists and I am able to get a nice fit with thr right amount of slack on all my Damasko bracelets, I have 3.


Are you talking about straps or bracelets ? my comment was about the Hirsch Robby strap being a bit short.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Scratches are only visible at certain angles. Even then it does not hurt the aesthetic. Still going great.. not sure I would arse with locktite on like 60 screws but if one works loose I'll post about it.


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

There are definite pros and cons with this bracelet. One other issue (besides the inevitable marks/scuffs) is that I occasionally get some parts/links of the bracelet that get a little stuck/sticky. Most recently, one of the "wings" of the butterfly clasp become difficult to move. I've seen some mention that the tolerances are so tight with the links/pins, that sometimes they stick. I've had pretty good luck just running the sticky part under hot water and working it until it loosens up. I do worry that perhaps the pins that hold everything together may be rusting(?), but I have no idea whether that's what's happening or perhaps there's just some dirt/debris getting stuck in there.

My only other complaint with the bracelet is that Damasko uses male endlinks. Makes it wear a tad larger vs. the female endlinks that some other manufacturers use (ie Sinn).

Even still, all the pros with this bracelet far outweigh the cons. I LOVE it.


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

PSo71 said:


> There are definite pros and cons with this bracelet. One other issue (besides the inevitable marks/scuffs) is that I occasionally get some parts/links of the bracelet that get a little stuck/sticky. Most recently, one of the "wings" of the butterfly clasp become difficult to move. I've seen some mention that the tolerances are so tight with the links/pins, that sometimes they stick. I've had pretty good luck just running the sticky part under hot water and working it until it loosens up. I do worry that perhaps the pins that hold everything together may be rusting(?), but I have no idea whether that's what's happening or perhaps there's just some dirt/debris getting stuck in there.
> 
> My only other complaint with the bracelet is that Damasko uses male endlinks. Makes it wear a tad larger vs. the female endlinks that some other manufacturers use (ie Sinn).
> 
> Even still, all the pros with this bracelet far outweigh the cons. I LOVE it.


My bracelet sticks together in some of the links as well. I did undertake the task to add some blue locktite to each screw when I first got it and no issues since. (It's a task for the most patient of tinkerers haha) I attribute the sticking to either that or, with the tight tolerances, tiny specks of dirt and debris wedging between the links.


----------



## Cahanc (Jan 11, 2021)

Tzoid said:


> Are you talking about straps or bracelets ? my comment was about the Hirsch Robby strap being a bit short.


Bracelets, whoops my bad. I’ve had the Robbie’s come with some of my Damasko's and they're short on me also.


----------



## blinks112 (Jun 26, 2012)

PSo71 said:


> My only other complaint with the bracelet is that Damasko uses male endlinks. Makes it wear a tad larger vs. the female endlinks that some other manufacturers use (ie Sinn).


I actually quite prefer the aesthetic of male endlinks as I think it gives a more solid and high quality look, but understand that there's a tradeoff as they don't drape quite as well. Luckily the fit works out still on my 6.75" wrists so I'm quite happy with the design choice =)


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Dirt collects in the letters. Potential rust forming on the K. I'd post pics but we have no internet in most of Canada for no reason rn. Cleaned it with white mineral oil the same **** I use on my knives and it came out. Fairly sure it was dirt I don't see how sweat alone could make rust but maybe the way they cut out "Damasko" leaves a groove? But I've been putting it through the paces, +30 degrees here and outside all day. No match for mailboxes for sure. I wouldn't take it landscaping or framing houses but I think it could handle it...


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

PSo71 said:


> There are definite pros and cons with this bracelet. One other issue (besides the inevitable marks/scuffs) is that I occasionally get some parts/links of the bracelet that get a little stuck/sticky. Most recently, one of the "wings" of the butterfly clasp become difficult to move. I've seen some mention that the tolerances are so tight with the links/pins, that sometimes they stick. I've had pretty good luck just running the sticky part under hot water and working it until it loosens up. I do worry that perhaps the pins that hold everything together may be rusting(?), but I have no idea whether that's what's happening or perhaps there's just some dirt/debris getting stuck in there.
> 
> My only other complaint with the bracelet is that Damasko uses male endlinks. Makes it wear a tad larger vs. the female endlinks that some other manufacturers use (ie Sinn).
> 
> Even still, all the pros with this bracelet far outweigh the cons. I LOVE it.


Maybe try food safe mineral oil & a compressed air or toothbrush for that instead of water? Protects from rust & safe for skin


----------



## STK1200S (Jul 28, 2015)

Amazing picture. Well done mate  @bdev


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Turns out it can happen to _you:_ its from hanging my arm out the window while driving. Not mailbox stuffer exclusive.








This is what I meant by stuff in the letters.
I haven't experienced the sticking however other members have posted about. When I lay the watch down the links just settle in a way that screams "quality" compared to anything else I've tried.


----------



## Broadsword (Dec 15, 2006)

I prefer a bracelet as well and I just got one for my DC56 classic back in April. It took close to 4 months for delivery from Germany. I could not get the bracelet attached so I had to bring it to a professional who promptly discarded the provided spring bars as he couldn't use them either. I think the result is not perfect, which is very annoying. Also, I find the butterfly closure very difficult to disengage. Maybe that will change after usage but I mean it when I say that it's difficult to take off!! One final note is the bracelet is high quality and looks great!


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

Good call, OP. 

Here's mine. The provided strap (too long for my spindly wrist) sits in a drawer. And there it will stay. The bracelet makes for a perfect setup.


----------



## Kugellager (Jun 11, 2021)

Boy do I hate bracelets! But that one…is amazing! 😱


----------



## Mark in Oz (Nov 20, 2016)

The almost invisible clasp looks great.


----------



## DR Da-da (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks great! So tempted to get this bracelet for my DA46. Did they recently increase the price by about $100 USD, or am I just way behind the times?


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

DR Da-da said:


> Looks great! So tempted to get this bracelet for my DA46. Did they recently increase the price by about $100 USD, or am I just way behind the times?


Like everything else in the world, the price has gone up a bit. I bought one in December '21 for $600. They do pop up used once in a blue moon, but you may be hunting for a while.


----------



## aaamax (Jan 23, 2014)

Broadsword said:


> I prefer a bracelet as well and I just got one for my DC56 classic back in April. It took close to 4 months for delivery from Germany. I could not get the bracelet attached so I had to bring it to a professional who promptly discarded the provided spring bars as he couldn't use them either. I think the result is not perfect, which is very annoying. Also, I find the butterfly closure very difficult to disengage. Maybe that will change after usage but I mean it when I say that it's difficult to take off!! One final note is the bracelet is high quality and looks great!


When I got mine it took about a day or two to understand the pressure point underneath to make for an easy opening pop. 
Putting some veg oil on it will help as well.
It is easiest to open one side at a time and not both simultaneously , incase you haven't tried it.


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

I’ve had my bracelet along with the DS30 for over a year now.
As everyone commented, the bracelet is awesome.
However, I did go thru some issues with the clasp also.
One side of the clasp got really stiff and eventually the screw head got snapped off. Had to send it off to Greg (watchmann) for a warranty repair. Greg advised to grease the pin when it starts to get stiff again.
And regarding how hard it is to open the clasp, you can loosen the screws a bit so that the two clasp bars can widen abit. Then it will be much easier to open and close.
You may worry that the screws will come off and loose them but I haven’t had that problem yet (I do check on them frequently).


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

chiron93 said:


> I’ve had my bracelet along with the DS30 for over a year now.
> As everyone commented, the bracelet is awesome.
> However, I did go thru some issues with the clasp also.
> One side of the clasp got really stiff and eventually the screw head got snapped off. Had to send it off to Greg (watchmann) for a warranty repair. Greg advised to grease the pin when it starts to get stiff again.
> ...


Was any product recommended for the greasing? I was going to use food safe ultra pro brand mineral oil but i was curious if you knew something more appropriate. I find its good for knife joints but can also lead to a lot of particles sticking to the oil


----------



## WatchMann (Mar 3, 2007)

Beenflik said:


> Was any product recommended for the greasing? I was going to use food safe ultra pro brand mineral oil but i was curious if you knew something more appropriate. I find its good for knife joints but can also lead to a lot of particles sticking to the oil


We like fluid film, or super lube multipurpose grease.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

WatchMann said:


> We like fluid film, or super lube multipurpose grease.


That's great, thank you. I just used the mineral oil and it worked great, but I'll put an order in for the super lube later. Thanks!


----------



## chiron93 (Aug 24, 2017)

Thanks for jumping in Greg! 👍
I also ordered a super lube grease just now.
I’ve been on the steward strap for some time now but with all the bracelet talk, I’ll be going back to it! 😁


----------



## jllphan (Jul 10, 2021)

Wow, that looks great. I'm a bracelet guy and been looking at the brand for a while....so tempting!


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Do any members have advice for cleaning a sweaty watch? I work outside all day with my bracelet and dc30. I just wipe off the sweat at home with a micro cloth but I know it's leaving salt I can't see. I haven't yet tried washing it in water in case if the water causes issues inside the bracelet after drying. Should I just rinse it under the tap or should I use some mineral oil? Thanks! I too have the proper lube on order but I can't wash it with that..


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

Some mildly hot water and a bit of dish soap will work well.


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

Beenflik said:


> Do any members have advice for cleaning a sweaty watch? I work outside all day with my bracelet and dc30. I just wipe off the sweat at home with a micro cloth but I know it's leaving salt I can't see. I haven't yet tried washing it in water in case if the water causes issues inside the bracelet after drying. Should I just rinse it under the tap or should I use some mineral oil? Thanks! I too have the proper lube on order but I can't wash it with that..


I just use an old baby’s “extra soft” toothbrush and some water (with a little foaming hand soap if needed). Give it a good rinse them dry with a microfiber towel after that.


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

Thats good advice, but I once heard someone had water caught between the end links and case and it made for rust. Is that a possibility?


----------



## PSo71 (Aug 21, 2017)

As a follow up, I purchased some Super Lube Oil, and worked it into the part of the bracelet that was sticking (one of the butterfly clasp hinges). It loosened up about 60-70% but when I wiped away the excess oil, some reddish-brown stains came out onto the towel. I know that stainless steel is resistant to rust so it must be the pins holding the bracelet together. 

I’ve read about this on the forum before, but now I can see it first hand. Not sure what I will do about all this. I love the bracelet too much to return it, but I guess it’s just something I need to monitor going forward. 

Perhaps if Damasko sees this thread, they can chime in. I’ve be never had this issue with any of my other bracelets, but then again, none of my other bracelets are made with such tight tolerances. Perhaps it’s those tight that are the issue??


----------



## Beenflik (Jul 26, 2021)

PSo71 said:


> As a follow up, I purchased some Super Lube Oil, and worked it into the part of the bracelet that was sticking (one of the butterfly clasp hinges). It loosened up about 60-70% but when I wiped away the excess oil, some reddish-brown stains came out onto the towel. I know that stainless steel is resistant to rust so it must be the pins holding the bracelet together.
> 
> I’ve read about this on the forum before, but now I can see it first hand. Not sure what I will do about all this. I love the bracelet too much to return it, but I guess it’s just something I need to monitor going forward.
> 
> Perhaps if Damasko sees this thread, they can chime in. I’ve be never had this issue with any of my other bracelets, but then again, none of my other bracelets are made with such tight tolerances. Perhaps it’s those tight that are the issue??


Replace with extra pins if you have any..? Again my letters are rusting..


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

The connecting pieces, both screws and pins, within the bracelet are made from grade 5 Titanium which is corrosive resistant.


----------



## Horatio (Jul 15, 2009)

I believe I read a post somewhere that the bracelet can leave marks in the lug space of the watch case. Has anyone experienced this?


----------



## Doctrinaire (Jan 1, 2021)

While you wear it yes, it creates rub spots between the lugs where the end links are contacting the case. Minor little contact areas that are not overly noticeable when wearing the watch without the bracelet. Not even large enough of spots to worry about.


----------

